# Ice cubes



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Typical guy:








Especially when it s 106f in the shade he loves his ice cubes. So do I. We don't eat the hard ones, at least I don't, I wait for them to soften a bit. He doesn't care. And he doesn't eat them quietly. Oh no, the louder he can crunch them the better. If the wife gives me a growl look I can easily blame Bubba. Or vv.

He's a cool guy. We cooperate in other ways too.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I've always wanted a rottie. My dog likes ice too most of the time. What we do better is frozen mango chunks I use as ice cubes in my water. Then we eat the fruit when they half-thaw and wait for a little brain freeze.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our dogs enjoy playing with an ice cube on hardwood floors (they slip and slide away from them).
We just filled some muffin tins with water and corn, and another with water and meat and froze them. The chickens love the cold treats and the dogs have an indoor "bone".


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I miss my Rott, he was a good old dog. he liked eating Ice too, oh and bees lol


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, sweet boy! 

I love blockhead dogs!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Its not unusual for people to believe he is a Rot. He and his two sisters are Catahoula Leopard dogs. The bloodlines have long been argued over but the beginnings go back to the French and Spanish conquesting armies who each brought their version of 'war dogs' with them. Many were lost or abandoned. The Chocktaw were said to have interbred them to include the red wolf which has been genetically proven. Catahoulas are the State dog of Louisiana. They are known to be very intelligent, head strong, and athletic with natural skills for herding (heading more than tailing), hunting (esp pigs) and guard dogs (more so against predators than people).

Out of a litter of eight they matured into a variety of body sizes, color patterns which is typical of the breed. but the personalities and skills are pretty consistent. They climb trees. They can run 40mph but ours can't


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Bubba is our version of the TV commercial: Peanut butter box, peanut butter box is here. He also loves watermelon, strawberries, cantaloupe, cabbage (cured) and on and on. We know there are some things he shouldn't eat.... But my gosh he has diverse tastes. I've never had a dog that will do back flips for the raw stalk ends of asparagus.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pony said:


> Oh, sweet boy!
> 
> I love blockhead dogs!


I call him Cone Head as the back of this head comes to a point esp when his head is down. Last night he was treaded to the finished ice cream container to lick the essence out. Its a half gallon container. This guy can excavate a hole under a tree stump in record time.


----------

